# cottage cheese jar



## dollarbill (Jul 28, 2005)

hey all have found a few of these cottage cheeses jars. this one is imbossed dont hear a lot about um. was wondering about age an value. front side says cottage cheese then on the back it says clover blossom creamed cottage cheese. has dots around the top that all turn to a clover flower an leaf . says wash an return around the bottom . on the bottom theres an o with a diamond thought it  cinn.o  antheres an 18 on one side of the diamond an a 0 on the other. thanks all bill


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 28, 2005)

the back side


----------



## kastoo (Jul 28, 2005)

Dunno but I saw another for sale on Ebay from a diff state..

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Super-Jewell-Creamed-Cottage-Cheese-Glass-Bottle_W0QQitemZ6195899249QQcategoryZ39496QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 28, 2005)

thanks bill


----------

